# Ford Tractor



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi guys I have another quick question, which tractor comes with the Sherman transmission the 9N or 2N?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Greg33 said:


> Hi guys I have another quick question, which tractor comes with the Sherman transmission the 9N or 2N?


Either or both.
On the Ns, NAAs and Hundreds a Sherman was a dealer (or owner) installed option. From 1957 or so when the 01s came out you could order them factory installed. Likewise up to about 1969 when Ford quit making 4 speed transmissions they were factory installed. However, from the first to the last they were always optional, not standard.


----------

